# Wheel wollies !



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I know they come highly recommended but really £40.00, why so expensive?
Gonz.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

If u search fleabay u'll find set for £29.99 wit free p&p I did.


----------



## Manson23 (Apr 9, 2014)

i've had mine nearly 2 years now and they still look like the day they were bought, if you treat them right they will last you a lifetime!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bigmac3161 said:


> If u search fleabay u'll find set for £29.99 wit free p&p I did.


Are they as good quality tho?
Any difference to the £40-£47 sold from sponsors on here. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Manson23 said:


> i've had mine nearly 2 years now and they still look like the day they were bought, if you treat them right they will last you a lifetime!


So they are expensive because they last?
Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Best investment you'll ever make tbh

Well worth the £££


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Try the Carbon Collective Wheel Wands. Personally I prefer them to the Wheel Woolies. They are softer, the heads are narrower so can get into tighter spots than the Wheel Woolies and they are cheaper. I bought mine from Bears Wax Factory.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I've just bought a set and tbh there ****, good quality and all but getting into tight gaps, no way. Just bought another EZ detailing brush way better and more practical for cleaning wheels.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Streeto said:


> I've just bought a set and tbh there ****, good quality and all but getting into tight gaps, no way. Just bought another EZ detailing brush way better and more practical for cleaning wheels.


If you can't get the small one into a gap then ez has no chance lol


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

The small one isn't much good either, getting behind the spokes etc as there's no flexibility. The EZ mini detailing brush does everything a wheel cleaning brush needs to, well for me anyway.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Streeto said:


> The small one isn't much good either, getting behind the spokes etc as there's no flexibility. The EZ mini detailing brush does everything a wheel cleaning brush needs to, well for me anyway.


Think you've hit the nail on the head...all down to type of wheel.

I use various types of brush on the same wheel. The smallest WW gets used the least to be fair.

Whilst I like my EZ brush it sure does give me splash back


----------



## Tech-Ho (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought a set from CYC as i built up some points and using DW discount only ended up paying £20 :thumb:

I agree with some wheel designs are a bit awkward, narrow gaps in BMW E46 spokes for example.. Will reach so far in with smallest but a normal detailing brush for corners etc.. 

Although I will say the wheel woolies do come into theirown on motorcycles.. Especially when cleaning the front wheel between the brake disks and under the front splash guard. No need to roll bike back and forth for the cleaning at least. Also smallest woolie managed to deeper clean the open tubing of the motorcycle frame better than any of my other brushes could reach. 

Everything has pro's and con's.. Im all for them though :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Try the Carbon Collective Wheel Wands. Personally I prefer them to the Wheel Woolies. They are softer, the heads are narrower so can get into tighter spots than the Wheel Woolies and they are cheaper. I bought mine from Bears Wax Factory.


I recieved my Carbon Collective wheels this week too. I also have a set of WW from PB and the red and blue EZ Brushes.
Comparing the CC and WW, they are actually quite different. A lot softer than the WW, will try it this weekend to get a full comparison. The EZ brushes are pretty damn good but honestly I can't put up with the splash black. Nothing beats them in terms of speed but using a WW feels more luxury.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I was a massive fan of the wheel woolies (still am) but I bought an EZ Detail Brush about 6 months ago and it's been a revelation! Seriously love it! So quick and so effective...I haven't touched the woolies since.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love my EZ brush too. It is quicker but use that and the CC Wheel Wands.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wheel woolies are great and the same through most sellers. got mine from elite. tbh I use the angled one more often than the others (again elite was the cheapest with this too).

gonz they will last years literally. I only rinse mine after use and let them dry naturally and they've been very loyal lol.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the old set and the new set, i used the old set twice once for testing and once for a comparison.

Never used the new set i simply use a detailing brush for the wheel face and the Valet pro long reach wheel brush, despite having two sets of wheel woolies the valet pro is simple cheap and effective simply use rinse and leave for next time its my go to brush.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171238


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

James, you should sell me the new set then lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Id say that although you'll find uses for a set, look at what wheels you will be cleaning and buy the one most suited! i have two of the three that haven't ever been used!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Gheezer said:


> Anybody help with the shaft sizes?


Will check & measure in the morning for you buddy :thumb:

I wouldn't use anything but wheel woolies on my wife's MINI JCW's wheels. These have a gloss black factory finish on, which is best described as delicate, so anything more aggressive than these would cause marring.

I know because I've seen it on other black MINI wheels unfortunately


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The Carbon Collective wheel wands have narrower heads than the wheel Woolies. The biggest CC brush fits into the tight space on my wheels that only the smallest WW Will fit. The CC wheels wands are far softer too and cheaper than WW.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

WW Original set, (the one where medium is shorter than large)
Big one 14- 15 mm 
Med 9mm
Small 6mm

Mine are still in the bag, so tried to measure them over the plastic. 
That and the eyesight going downhill, hope they're accurate though.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Gheezer said:


> Many thanks 67 Mustang. I will see if my cunning plan works and then share with the DW group later!


You're welcome.
Those numbers may be off by a mil or so, if you need to be very accurate let me know & I'll see what my eyes can do.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah OK,
A tad complicated for me but,
Should you strike it rich, I mean after the Mansion by the sea, the yacht, Bentleys & Lambos....
Hopefully you'd remmember who gave you the measurements.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Aug 24, 2013)

Nope! no stocks. 
The only Lambo I ever liked was the Miura, I'll settle for a Ferrari when you come around though.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Gheezer said:


> Not so much as I plan to buy 4 badminton racket handles and drill the centre out when I get home. I will epoxy the shaft in place and 'candle dip' the softwood handles in PVA until they have a nice solid seal then rubber paint.
> 
> Patent Pending!!!


So have you been able to do this?


----------



## TheMaestro (Nov 17, 2014)

I seem to have become a Wheel-Woolie addict and collected everything lol. 

Love them, they work, they're worth it.

Someone just needs to make a decent lug-nut brush.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

roughen up the surface of the handle to give the glue better grip/adhesion, make sure the glue is chem proof too.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

TheMaestro said:


> I seem to have become a Wheel-Woolie addict and collected everything lol.
> 
> Love them, they work, they're worth it.
> 
> Someone just needs to make a decent lug-nut brush.


Dodo Juice do one!!
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Here you go.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/dodo-...-nut-and-bolt-cleaner.php?manufacturers_id=47

Gonz.


----------

